# Joe Bonamassa + cold & rain = sad face



## Sneaky

I have been dying to see Joe rip it up live for years, and he is finally coming to Calgary this Friday, but it's an outdoor show and they are calling for 11C and rain...



I may still go, but damn I hate all this global warming sh*t. 9kkhhd

Pete


----------



## Stratin2traynor

When is he going to come to bc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwagar

the Gods came through for us. It was a beautiful night in Cowtown, and Joe B kicked ass.


----------



## Sneaky

You must have been sitting right beside us... It was a great show indeed!


----------



## dwagar

I was standing at the back with a zoom lens :smile:

and tonight, Booker T!!


----------



## TubeStack

Glad it worked out.

Booker T will be cool. evilGuitar:


----------



## CocoTone

Looks like a rented backline. I don't see no booteek shit.

CT.


----------



## dwagar

I think the Marshalls came with him, I don't think anyone else was using them. And the plexiglass shield :smile:

The Hammond and Leslie, drum kit, bass amp I think were supplied. They had at least 2 B3s and 2 Leslies back there.


----------



## Slidewinder

I think he rented them too. He uses great gramma's under his cabs so his amps don't need adjusting from stage to stage. I don't see them in the picture so they were probably brought over, set up for sound check and then not touched till Joe was ready to play.
Must have been a good show though. I was hoping he'd come back to toronto this year but it doesn't look like it so far.


----------



## hollowbody

pedalboard seems pretty run-of-the-mill too. I see a tubescreamer and a boss chorus for sure, what looks like an EB volume pedal and either a boss delay tuner.


----------



## Sneaky

I'm guessing a rented backline too. They brought out a third amp part way through the show but it never got used. They were probably worried about him blowing one of the other ones up.


----------



## Sneaky

hollowbody said:


> pedalboard seems pretty run-of-the-mill too. I see a tubescreamer and a boss chorus for sure, what looks like an EB volume pedal and either a boss delay tuner.


The EB was actually a wah pedal, so it must be custom made, but everything else looks like standard Boss and stuff, I think I see a TS808 on there too.


----------



## drift_boat

*Bonamassa*

I saw that show too and thought it was staggering. It was great to see him work the Les Pauls over like that. I could hear the tonal differences in his Lesters too.>>>means my ear is improving.

Does anyone know who HIS main influences are/were?


----------



## Fingerbender

*Joe was Awesome*

I have been wanting to see Joe Bonamassa live for a long time. He was great!

The rest of the band was great too!


----------



## Joebob

He plays throught anything and sound awesome...and like him !!!


----------

